# JDBC:ODBC Problem Remedy ARS



## olli-h (27. Aug 2009)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein Problem wenn ich mich per JDBC:ODBC Schnittstelle mit Remedy verbinden möchte.
Ich bekommen folgende Fehlermeldung :

java.sql.SQLException: The result set type is not supported.

Folgende Code benutzte ich :


```
try {
DriverManager.registerDriver(new sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver());
java.sql.Connection vConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Remedy");
Statement vStatement = vConnection.createStatement();
String iStatement = "select * from table";
ResultSet vResultSet = vStatement.executeQuery(iStatement);
vResultSet.close();
vStatement.close();
vConnection.close();
}
catch ( Exception ex ) {
            System.out.println(ex);
        }
```

Hat jemand hier schon eine Verbindung hinbekommen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## mysql@java (27. Aug 2009)

Hassu alles drinne? Import und so? Aber ne Verbindung kriegste schon oda? Und bist du auch sicher, dass das alles so stimmt? 

Edit: Hab falschen Code hier reingefügt xD ^^


----------



## olli-h (27. Aug 2009)

Ja, ist alle drin und ich bekomme auf diesem Weg auch Connections zu anderen DB's. Für die Remedy DB passt nicht.


----------



## Bytefax (27. Aug 2009)

Hey,
also ich hab mal kurz folgendes Programmiert:
Natürlich setzt dies voraus, dass die Datenbank gefüllt ist, ansonsten müsstest du diese noch mit einem INSERT füllen (siehe SQL Befehle).



```
public class Test
{	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
	{		
		Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");		

		
		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:D:\\*PFADANGABE*\\hsqldb\\data\\test; shutdown = true;", "sa", "");
		
		Statement st = con.createStatement();
		
		st.executeUpdate("DELETE  FROM MITARBEITER WHERE PERSNR =1000");
        }

ResultSet rs = st.executeQuery("SELECT MAX (PERSNR) FROM MITARBEITER")
}
```
Vll hilft dir das weiter....

lg


----------



## Michael... (27. Aug 2009)

Habe mal vor einiger Zeit mitbekommen, dass der Zugriff per Java auf Remedy über ODBC häufiger Probleme macht. Eine Lösung bestand glaube ich darin den JDBC-ODBC-Treiber von Sun zu manipulieren. Aber da die ODBC Geschichte sowie so nur eine Hilfskrücke ist: Gibt es keinen Treiber mit dem direkt auf Remedy zugreifen kannst?


----------



## olli-h (27. Aug 2009)

hast du noch mehr info's wie man "JDBC-ODBC-Treiber" manipulieren muss?


----------



## olli-h (31. Aug 2009)

Weiss einer wo man sich die Sourcen des der Bridge runterladen kann?


----------



## maki (31. Aug 2009)

Die sog. JDBC-ODBC Krücke von Sun ist nicht für den produktiven Betrieb gedacht, war nur ein Proof of Conecpt als es noch keine JDBC Treiber gab, also sehr sehr lange her...

Es gibt andere, kommerzielle Anbieter für richtige JDBC-ODBC Brücken.


----------



## olli-h (31. Aug 2009)

gibt es auch kostenlose/freie Versionen? Wenn ja, welche wären das?


----------

